# Will Electric Heat Keep Tanks From Freezing?



## skameigh (Jun 5, 2017)

So I have a 2018 Outback 240URS. It has enclosed underbelly with a duct from the furnace to keep pipes and tanks from freezing. This only works if furnace runs.

My question is that if you have electric heat running inside the rv, is this enough to keep tanks and lines from freezing?

Here's my scenario... I have an electric heater inside that keeps the inside temps at a nice 75 degrees. Furnace turned off, outside temps drop to 20 degrees at night (Still 75 inside). So far it hasn't froze but wondering if I've just been lucky or not. We weekend camp and don't want to winterize yet so during the week I let it sit with water in tanks and electric heat going.

Anyone else have experience with this?


----------

